# Oyster Shooters with hot Sauce Caviar



## salt and pepper (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Andy M. (Mar 13, 2013)

I'll have a nice cold beer with those, please.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks great, S&P!


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 13, 2013)

Coolio!


----------



## Cerise (Mar 17, 2013)

That's one sexy App, S&P.  Meant to ask if you have gotten into foam yet.


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 17, 2013)

Cerise said:


> That's one sexy App, S&P. Meant to ask if you have gotten into foam yet.


 
Lemon foam with honey caviar over colossal shrimp. Click on photo to enlarge.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 17, 2013)

Pretty!  Nom, nom, nom.  What big tails they have.  lol.


----------



## GrillingFool (Mar 18, 2013)

There's a restaurant in Fayetteville NC that serves a Screaming Rooster...
eat 3 and get a free T-shirt.
Saltine cracker, thick layer of very hot horseradish, raw oyster,
slice of jalapeno, liberal dousing of Texas Pete and lots of cracked
black pepper. 
The worst part is the horseradish, but otherwise they are great!


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 18, 2013)

GrillingFool said:


> There's a restaurant in Fayetteville NC that serves a Screaming Rooster...
> eat 3 and get a free T-shirt.
> Saltine cracker, thick layer of very hot horseradish, raw oyster,
> slice of jalapeno, liberal dousing of Texas Pete and lots of cracked
> ...


 
Sounds good, I'm gonna have to try them.


----------



## Hoot (Mar 19, 2013)

Mmmm it does sound good....Fayetteville, you say.....I might have to make a journey south. What is the name of the place, if I might ask?


----------



## GrillingFool (Mar 19, 2013)

Hoot, it is the 316 Oyster Bar, on Owen Drive.
Fairly easy to get to from I-95. 
If you do road trip there, expect a long wait on Friday
or Saturday, because every soldier on Ft Bragg seems to
go out to eat on the weekends... 

Welcome to 316OysterBar.com


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 19, 2013)

Those look amazing! The only time I've ever tried raw oysters was when I was 18 (grossed me out then)
I really must give them another go


----------



## kadesma (Mar 19, 2013)

salt and pepper said:


>


SP this looks so wonderful are the oysters fresh or jarred? I want  to make some for myself. your pic is great. thanks for sharing.
kades


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 19, 2013)

kadesma said:


> SP this looks so wonderful are the oysters fresh or jarred? I want to make some for myself. your pic is great. thanks for sharing.
> kades


   Yes they are small fresh oysters.


----------

